# Thanks Guys



## MikeR (Jan 22, 2010)

After a hellish wait I got the letter in CA saying I passed.

arty-smiley-048:

I would like to express my deep appreciation to Guys/Gals like Matt-NM, Shaggy, JoeysVee, Mech Guy, Road Guy, Mary and many more for their wise council and words of encouragement. You Guys made a difference. This board rocks...

:thankyou:


----------



## MechGuy (Jan 23, 2010)

MikeR said:


> After a hellish wait I got the letter in CA saying I passed.
> arty-smiley-048:
> 
> I would like to express my deep appreciation to Guys/Gals like Matt-NM, Shaggy, JoeysVee, Mech Guy, Road Guy, Mary and many more for their wise council and words of encouragement. You Guys made a difference. This board rocks...
> ...


Congrats dude!! Now its Miller Time


----------



## JoeysVee (Jan 24, 2010)

All Right!!!! Mike you were the last one I was waiting on to hear if you passed. Congrats! I am so happy for you! Kinda reminds me of the day I found out. Thanks for all your help!


----------



## maryannette (Jan 24, 2010)

Congrats!!! Glad we helped. WE ROCK!!!!! And YOU ROCK!!!!


----------



## Shaggy (Jan 25, 2010)

Congrats. well done.


----------



## Matt-NM (Jan 27, 2010)

Good Job! I still remember the day I got my letter. One of the best days ever. Make sure you come back to the boards every now and then to give your advice to others. It will be much appreciated.


----------

